# Joe Hart



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

il portiere del city, classe 87.

Per me e' uno scarso....


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Mai piaciuto. A volte fa miracoli, ma fa papere da scuola calcio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

In Inghilterra è considerato uno dei più forti al mondo,per me è soltanto buono.


----------



## pennyhill (19 Settembre 2012)

Premetto che non ho visto la partita di questa sera, leggevo che senza di lui il City ne avrebbe presi 6-7.
Comunque a me non dispiace, pur non sembrandomi sempre molto reattivo, credo sia cresciuto parecchio lavorando con Battara e Tancredi.


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

E' sicuramente il miglior portiere inglese dal 2000 in poi ma non è ai livelli di Buffon o Neuer per esempio.


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2012)

In quanto a portieri per me l'Inghilterra si divide in due ere, pre e post Shilton.


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2012)

E' sui livelli di Valdes per me, alterna grandi parate ad errori madornali, preferisco un portiere con meno picchi ma più continuo, c'è da dire che è ancora giovane.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Oggi mi ha fatto perdere 437 euro.....potete immaginare cosa ne penso di lui.


----------



## ale009 (19 Settembre 2012)

prestazione sporcata dall'ultimo gol, però ha salvato il city con 3-4 parate miracolose


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2012)

Come portiere a me non è mai piaciuto, mai! C'è da dire che sul terzo gol del Real, o almeno per me, le colpe le deve dividere col difensore (non mi ricordo come si chiama) che all'ultimo si abbassa per paura di prendersi una pallonata in faccia.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

ieri ero a san siro è ho visto sul tabellone gli highlights del primo tempo di Real-City... si era sullo 0-0 SOLO grazie a lui, parate mostruose...poi non ho visto nulla del secondo tempo ma leggo che ci ha messo del suo nella sconfitta... il mio parere è a favore di Hart, il ruolo del portiere è così, fai 10 cose buone o buonissime e 1 cappella e ti può costare la partita, mentre invece un attaccante può fare 10 *******te e 1 cosa buona e magari con quella buona vinci la partita


----------

